# Accuracy and what??



## QC (Nov 14, 2008)

Whats wrong with this picture?


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 14, 2008)

Queens Cadet said:


> Whats wrong with this picture?



I've actually SEEN that magazine, at the SHOT show a while back. How they loaded the mag backwards, is beyond me. I think it was for giggles...


----------



## QC (Nov 14, 2008)

Having worked with ad men and pony tailed photographers, I don't think they would have picked it up. Noice!


----------



## pardus (Nov 14, 2008)

LMAO!!!

Nice one!


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 14, 2008)

Saw it right away but it is funny!


----------



## MontereyJack (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice find, good eye for details....


----------



## parallel (Nov 15, 2008)

That is legend in the HK lovers circles. In fact, most of the guys that I know put the rounds in backwards whenever they post pics of their pistols in homage to that ad.


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 15, 2008)

LOL. Attention to detail...:cool:

One of the marksmanship principles.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 15, 2008)

omnidirectional magazine function, it's yet another feature incorporated into HK's that they don't market...  Having to load them facing forward is making do. In a world of comprimise, some don't...


----------

